

Ask HN: What are the disadvantages programming? - known

What are the disadvantages for a programmer if he is programming for past 10 years?
======
tdavis
This... isn't a coherent question. The disadvantage of programming for the
past 10 years is you haven't been programming for the past 20? I have no idea
what you're asking.

